

Techcrunch founder vs. new Editor turns ugly - adario
http://z3n.tv/2011/09/14/techcrunch-founder-vs-new-editor-turns-ugly/

======
msravi
Time to get more popcorn:

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/14/the-2011-disrupt-sf-
battlef...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/14/the-2011-disrupt-sf-battlefield-
final-round-companies/)

Scott Yates · Top Commenter · CEO at BlogMutt

Hate to say it, but this comment from Michael Arrington is the absolute proof
that Techcrunch is no longer to be trusted at all.

Michael Arrington · Top Commenter · Founder at TechCrunch

Scott Yates I'm worried too. I just had a tense conversation with Erick about
the definition of the words "involved" and "final." Keep it simple. Keep it
truth.

